# Macro Photography for Jewelry



## artjewelry (Aug 28, 2012)

Hello,
I am looking for a camera to take  shots of jewelry for an online store. All kinds of jewelry -  gold/silver/diamonds have to be photographed. I am planning to buy the constant light too. 

A friend of mine suggested Nikon Coolpix P300. I checked the reviews online, but found mixed reviews.
Could someone suggest me a camera for macro photography, or if anything about P300 ?
I have a limited budget of maximum of $350.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Photographiend (Aug 28, 2012)

I think it would be helpful if you posted some images with the equipment you are using now and sort of elaborated in what direction you were trying to go with the appearance of your images.


----------



## warwick (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi maybe a dslr and a good marco Len as this will more ideas


----------

